# [solved] Samba setzt die Dateirechte verkehrt

## evoracer

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier im Haushalt seit längerer Zeit einen Samba Server einwandfrei laufen. Doch nun ist ein MacPro neues Familienmitglied geworden und die Probleme fangen an   :Very Happy: 

Also folgendes:

Wenn ein User Dateien auf den SambaServer kopiert werden die Dateirechte immer mit Standard 755 (Ordner) 722(Dateien) gesetzt. Allerdings nur wenn ich über den Mac zugreife. Von einem Windows Rechner werden die Dateien wie in der smb.conf angegeben übernommen.

Eigentlich darf es doch nicht sein, dass ein Client "bestimmen" kann mit welchen Dateirechten die Daten geschrieben werden sollen. Ich möchte das schon Serverseitig vorgeben.

Habe auch schon alles mögliche mit create mode und force create mode etc probiert, aber kommt immer das selbe Ergebnis raus.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob ich das noch irgendwo angeben kann, dass zum Beispiel im Tausch share alle Files mit 777 Rechten angelegt werden. Habe schon einige Threads dazu gefunden aber entweder klappt es bei denen dann mit force create mode oder die Threads sind unbeantwortet geblieben...  :Sad: 

Hier mal meine smb.conf:

(die Zugriffsrechte funktionieren vom Mac bei keinen der 3 Shares richtig. vom Windows Rechner aber schon)

```

[global]

        workgroup = cbsnet.local

        security = user

        netbios name = vmfs1

        server string = vmfs1

        log file = /var/log/samba/samba.%m

        max log size = 200

        local master = no

        passdb backend = smbpasswd

        vfs object = vscan-clamav

        vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[homes]

        valid users = %S

        read only = no

        browseable = no

        create mask = 770

        directory mask = 770

        force group = +clamav

[media]

        comment = media

        path    = /mnt/media

        browseable = yes

        read only = no

        writable = yes

        create mask = 775

        directory mask = 775

        force group = +lanuser

[tausch]

        comment = tausch

        path    = /mnt/tausch

        browseable = yes

        read only = no

        writable = yes

        create mask = 777

        directory mask = 777

        force create mode = 777

        force directory mode = 777

        force group = +lanuser

```

Samba ist aufgrund des On Access Virenscanners leider noch die Version 3.0.37-r1

Vielen Dank für Eure Hife!Last edited by evoracer on Sat Sep 25, 2010 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## evoracer

*push*

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?   :Sad: 

Lese mich gerade schon in das Thema Samba + ACLs ein aber das ist auch nicht so das wahre (nach meinem ersten Eindruck)

----------

## 69719

Versuch es mal mit

```

force directory mode = 0755

directory mode = 0755

force create mode = 0644

create mode = 0644

```

pro freigabe.

Ich hatte auch mal ein Problem damit, daher habe ich das in meiner config gefunden.

Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen. Ansonsten könntest du mal schauen ob du etwas mit acl findest.

----------

## evoracer

Hallo, erstmal Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Habe es jetzt so wie von dir beschrieben versucht nur mit 0777.

Von nem Windows Rechner Dateien kopiert alles OK Dateien werden mit rwx rwx rwx angelegt.

Von dem Mac Dateien auf das share geschoben nichts OK dateien werden mit rwx r-x r-x (folder) und rw- r-- r-- (dateien) angelegt.

Habe die create Modes auch mal von 0777 in alles mögliche geändert.. Windows hält sich immer an den in Samba eingestellten wert aber OSx erzeugt die Dateien immer mit den oben genannten Dateirechten.

Verstehe nicht was der Client da beeinflusst... das ganze ist auch absolut reproduzierbar... zumal ich mir von nem bekannten ein MacBook ausgeliehen habe und der macht es genauso wie der MacPro hier... (Snow Leopard) Aber wenn ich von Windows Rechnern (egal welchen) Dateien kopiere werden die Dateirechte korrekt gesetzt.

----------

## evoracer

Ok ich hab jetzt die Lösung heraus gefunden.

Im Global Bereich muss unix extensions = no eingetragen werden. Somit werden die Unix Berechtigungen nicht mehr mit übertragen, sondern vom Samba Server festgelegt.

Das erklärt auch warum Windows es immer korrekt gemacht hat (ist ja kein Unix System  :Very Happy:  )

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle!

----------

## 69719

Gut zu wissen  :Wink: 

----------

